# Halloween Crafts: Folk Art Doll Patterns - now with Steampunk



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Found this site while surfing the 'net this morning. There are some great patterns for Halloween, witches, mythical creatures, and more. Even if you don't sew, the photos make for good inspiration if you're into the folk art style.

http://frowningfrancisfolkart.com/index.html


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I like the Steampunk animals.  There are some neat Halloween patterns there too.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Roxy, you know I can't sew a lick, but those steampunk varmits are so cute! I think I am going to order the crow pattern. Surely I will be able to hot glue the pieces together?!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If you're going to do that, Pumpkin, use a glue designed for fabics that will give you a permanent bond.

That steampunk crow is pretty cool


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Okay, I just ordered it, and it will be emailed to me. How quick and clever!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I love steampunk and those are too cool. P5 be sure and post a shot of your work.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I just got the pattern in my inbox. How neat! I am so impatient, and I love getting something 1 hour after I ordered it, that is fantastic. I am printing the pattern now. I may have to enlist my sister if it looks too complicated because I cannot sew at all. I will go to Walmart in the morning and buy the fabric. I may try making this thing completely by hot glue and see how that works for me. I will let you know. This prop is going to be perfect because it is a crow but could pass for a Raven and that is really popular right now. The directions look really thorough. I think I am going to love this. All the sewers out there, you would love this one! Thanks Roxy!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks like there is some fabric painting involved in doing these dolls, so you get to use those skills as well


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: He is so adorable! I may end up with a whole flock of these crows....


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Pumpkin, sewing isnt that hard at all. The most difficult thing is learning how to control the sewing speed with the foot or leg pedal. And that can be mastered in a short while by sewing rags together. YAY! For learning new things!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Debbie, I am not kidding, I have tried! I even took a sewing class and the teacher had to finish my skirt because I kept breaking needles and getting the bobbin thread matted and the class was over and I only had one seam sewn. It was humiliating because I was trying so hard. It was like I was trying to do something in a mirror and every move I made was reversed or jumbled up. While my mother was alive, she was a sewing phenom and two of my sisters are equally that good. The other three of us just didn't get that gene. I may see if I can find a second hand sewing machine and try again now that I am older and a little more patient. Good news though, my older sister is going to sew up a few crows for me so I won't end up having to glue it all together. I will post pictures...I have a couple of cute ideas for these guys!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Very cool. You can never go wrong with Steampunk!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

I love the steampunk doll!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: The Crows are coming along....I am going to try to paint them this weekend....what do you think? And no....I didn't sew them, my wonderfully talented sisters did....Hooray for talented people related to me!!!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Good start. Can't wait to see how you "punk" them


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I am so excited! I got lots of charms and watch parts to steampunk'em out! Mine won't probably be EXACTLY like the one pictured, but I am going to try to make it a little more edgy, in a Halloween way. We'll see how they turn out....I will post pictures, I promise!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing these guys all decked out


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

RoxyBlue said:


> Looking forward to seeing these guys all decked out


:jol: Guys and a gal! One is going to be a hen!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I am not much of an arts and crafts person...I do some small project, then I look at it and say, 'now what?'. Then there is a mess to clean up.

HOWEVER, when I see stuff like this, it makes me want to do crafts.


----------



## Frenchy Bearpaux (Jul 22, 2012)

Is there a finished picture of this crow?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Frenchy Bearpaux said:


> Is there a finished picture of this crow?


:jol:Nope, not mine at least...not sure if anyone else was making these it not. I promise to post pics as soon as I get them finished. I am actually working on them this weekend!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: The Crows are coming along....I am going to try to paint them this weekend....what do you think? And no....I didn't sew them, my wonderfully talented sisters did....Hooray for talented people related to me!!!


How tall are you?  Those have to be your feet standing on the chair to take a pic on the kitchen table?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Gee LordH...who are you CSI??? I am 5 foot 7 inches for those inquiring minds that want to know. The photo was taken at my sister's house and her dining room table has a lower light fixture that kept showing up...so yes...I did stand in the chair to take the photo....gosh....remind me not to bury any bodies in my back yard...I am sure you would find a scrap of mud on my boot that would probably tie me to the crime....Sheesh!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Gee lordh...who are you csi??? I am 5 foot 7 inches for those inquiring minds that want to know. The photo was taken at my sister's house and her dining room table has a lower light fixture that kept showing up...so yes...i did stand in the chair to take the photo....gosh....remind me not to bury any bodies in my back yard...i am sure you would find a scrap of mud on my boot that would probably tie me to the crime....sheesh!


lmao!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

LOL at least you didn't have holes in your socks.....


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Headless said:


> LOL at least you didn't have holes in your socks.....


:jol:Ha ha...hey Headless...note...you don't see the bottom of the socks....ha ha...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Are we still talking about patterns here? I didn't think so

BTW, for those who are interested, the lady who runs the web site has run three contests so far in July where she posts a picture clue for one of the patterns on the site. If you correctly guess which pattern the clue comes from, she emails you a free copy of that pattern. I picked up two this month - the Halloween owls and the Worm Woman.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: You know how when someone does something nice for you...you kind of hate to say....no...not that way...this way.....Well because that is how I feel, when my sisters sewed the wings...they didn't exactly follow directions...so I got the intense joy of hand stitching the wings and sewing in the wire.....and remember....I HATE TO SEW (and I am VERY slow at it)....but here the wings are and now I can start gessoing everything and getting the painting done...









If I EVER say I am going to a project that includes sewing....please someone say, Pumpkin5 WTF??? You can't sew gourd girl and maybe I will come to my senses....


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think you did fine, Pumpkin. This is a folk art piece, so the hand sewing is all part of the authenticity when it comes to appearance. And think of it this way - taking the time to slow down and focus is part of the Zen of sewing You clear your mind of everything but the immediate task before you. It's all good.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

The wings look good to me


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

The wings look GOOD. Am looking forward to what you do next.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I love this!! Nice work!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Status?


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice work!! Looking forward to seeing this finished!! I know you can do it, and I'm sure it'll come out awesome!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Thanks Howlin Mad Jack and the rest of you guys! I worked on them this weekend and got the gesso coats on, but I think I went too heavy and too quick on the gesso (not enough dry time between coats) and the crows remained sticky until today...so....painting next. I may have messed up the legs because the leg uppers were supposed to be sewn on before the gesso coats went on....hhhhmmmm...maybe glue gun to the rescue? We will see!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Lookin' good!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Thanks Howlin Mad Jack and the rest of you guys! I worked on them this weekend and got the gesso coats on, but I think I went too heavy and too quick on the gesso (not enough dry time between coats) and the crows remained sticky until today...so....painting next. I may have messed up the legs because the leg uppers were supposed to be sewn on before the gesso coats went on....hhhhmmmm...maybe glue gun to the rescue? We will see!


I'm sure they'll come out beautiful!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Hey all you guys? Nixie, Hairazor, LordH, Mad Jack, Zurgh and Sawtooth? You guys are so sweet.....I love you guys!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Okay....paint on the crows and dang this stupid legs!!! I thought the wire was too thin...I don't know what Frowning Frances was thinking...but the crows are having real issues standing up!
























I am tweaking like crazy on these guys....I would definitely suggest going with larger wire, and it is very difficult getting the legs shoved up inside the stuffed body. I messed up on the thigh pieces, I gessoed them before I stuck them to the body.....bad move.....
(Look at my Stolloween pumpkin (Skellykin) watching in disbelief!)


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I finally got them to stand and the orange beak gets painted tonight, and then the 'Steampunking' begins.....









Way too shiny though...and it is just normal craft paint.....


----------



## Undertaker (Mar 22, 2006)

Looks great so far Pumpkin! Im sure they'll be fine!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Ohhh! Likey! Likey!


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Those look great! Thanks for the heads up on the legs. I think my Mom is going to get the pattern and try these herself, now I can pass along the info.


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

Fantastic! I love these!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:New legs....Okay guys, I just did not like those flimsy 22 gauge wire legs they wouldn't hold my crows up....so......I got some wire coat hanger and had my body tech weld them for me. I will cover them with florist tape when I get home. These legs are much sturdier! I will let you know how they are once I get them switched out.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

They look great pumpkin. We collect folk art dolls and these crows definitely look like something I'd put up on the shelf for display! I have a witch riding a crow and one of these would make the perfect buddy for her...hint, hint!  Can't wait to see more progress pics.

As for the shiny paint...maybe not what you wanted, but bird feathers do have a sheen to them...at least that's my sell on trying to get you to like the paint, lol! Maybe a bit of sandpaper would dull it down and add some aging as well???


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Sawtooth Jack said:


> They look great pumpkin. We collect folk art dolls and these crows definitely look like something I'd put up on the shelf for display! I have a witch riding a crow and one of these would make the perfect buddy for her...hint, hint!  Can't wait to see more progress pics.
> 
> As for the shiny paint...maybe not what you wanted, but bird feathers do have a sheen to them...at least that's my sell on trying to get you to like the paint, lol! Maybe a bit of sandpaper would dull it down and add some aging as well???


:jol:You are awesome Sawtooth! I haven't dry brushed the red, purple and blue paint on yet, maybe it will dull it down a little.(all those colors in a black crow....uhm...yes) I will pick anything I do to pieces...it is a sickness......but I am pretty good with paint...maybe I can figure out something, but the sandpaper idea is a good one. Maybe some very fine grit.... You are soooo nice Chip....and this is coming from Dale...ha ha!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Okay, the crows got their legs ripped out over the weekend...let's just say, removing hardened dry glue is NOT fun! I had to remelt it and then pick it out little bit, by little bit and I burned myself and (wow, could I whine more?) Frowning Frances needs her butt kicked for telling me to use 22 gauge wire! Here are the crows....legless and hurting....ha ha...)








But on a happier note I bought a different brand of black acrylic and got rid of my 'shine' problem with my black paint, so that was a good thing.


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

crows look fantastic p5....nice one....


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

The suspense is building!! Looking good!!


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Wow! Those are turning out awesome!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Thanks Hairazor, GYM and M&M. Hey M&M don't forget to tell your Mom about the legs......


----------

